# broke it???



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

i shot my p95 a couple day ago and brought it home to clean it last night ... well while i was cleaning it i dissassembled it and took (please excuse me right now i am drawing a blank and do not know a thing about guns compared to you guys) i took the thing out of the slide with the 2 springs on it with the black thing at the end holding the springs on .... well it flew off.... i put it back on as best i could and now when i pull the slide back it will not spring all the way backin into place unless i let it go hard... im guessing i just have to stop worrying about breaking my nails and be a lil rougher with it lol........but will you guys help me out.. does that need to be fixed by a professional.... i loaded and unloaded the chamber a couple tmie and its seems to work okay.. it just seems like i have to be rougher with it.... is that true or did i mess it up when that black plastic peice flew off 




thanks guy!!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There are five different kinds of P95 according to Ruger's website:

P95 - Manual Safety Model 
P95D - Decocker Model 
P95DAO - Double-Action Only 
P95DPR - Decocker Model
P95PR - Manual Safety Model

Which do you have?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

j12racer said:


> i shot my p95 a couple day ago and brought it home to clean it last night ... well while i was cleaning it i dissassembled it and took (please excuse me right now i am drawing a blank and do not know a thing about guns compared to you guys) i took the thing out of the slide with the 2 springs on it with the black thing at the end holding the springs on .... well it flew off.... i put it back on as best i could and now when i pull the slide back it will not spring all the way backin into place unless i let it go hard... im guessing i just have to stop worrying about breaking my nails and be a lil rougher with it lol........but will you guys help me out.. does that need to be fixed by a professional.... i loaded and unloaded the chamber a couple tmie and its seems to work okay.. it just seems like i have to be rougher with it.... is that true or did i mess it up when that black plastic peice flew off
> 
> thanks guy!!!!


Wow..... We may need pics.


----------



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

lol i know im confusing i dont know how to explain it and i dont honestly know which p95 it is inwhich i will post this information when i get home today.. and you can get back on and maybe help me out i would greatly appreciate it ... thanks for your time..............



thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What part are we talking about?\

Schematics from Brownells.

Ruger P95DC









Ruger P95 DAO


----------



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

number 32 in the top picture is the peice that flew off ......nice diagram im saving that lol thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

j12racer said:


> number 32 in the top picture is the peice that flew off ......nice diagram im saving that lol thanks


Ok. That "black thing" is your recoil spring guide, or guide rod. The springs are called recoil springs.

That piece that came off looks like a grommet of some sort secured by a slip ring that goes on the guide rod to capture the springs onto the rod. It sounds like your springs may be binding as a result of improper re-assembly (make sure you put BOTH springs back in) which can happen if the slip ring is sprung and not holding correctly.

The actual nomenclature for 32 & 33 are:

32: Recoil Spring Collar
33: Recoil Spring Collar Retainer

You should not have to remove those for general cleaning, which is why it comes out as a "captured unit" (this means that the springs are "captured" on the rod) for easy field stripping.

I would suggest that when you get home, you take it apart again and look at the recoil rod/springs and see if something is off centered / ill fitting and try again.

If the Recoil Spring Collar Retainer is bent out of whack you can order a new one from Brownells. But be very careful with slip rings, they don't hold very well of you over extend them. You may also want to call Ruger once you get home and give them the model # and serial # and see if they will just send you one.


----------



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah.. the black retainer that flew off literally flew off lol. i just tried to lower the springs to get to some nasty oil i saw. i did not push on it or anything... but when i got dont cleanin the rod i turned it a little bit just wiping it off and it flew off lol..... but thatnks you very much for your help.... ill post and update later tonight ,,,,, thanks again!~!!


----------

